# Viper Max 3000 install... my experience so far.



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I started installing the Viper Max winch in my 2012 BF 750i EPS tonight and thought I'd share some info. First, you'll need a ratchet, a 10mm,13mm and 17mm socket and wrenches of the same size. You're also going to need a small flat tip screwdriver. The instructions say to remove the two six millimeter bolts that hold the plastic guard on. Use the 10millimeter socket for this.Now take the screwdriver and gently pry out the center peg of the plastic clip and carefully pull it down. Towards the top are two more of the six millimeter bolts. Remove these as it will help you later. Follow the instructions for installation of the mounting plate. Use the 13mm socket/wrench for this. Now for the big tip of the night. Before you even attempt to mount the winch on the plate make sure you try to thread the mounting bolts into the captured nuts. This is where I ran into a real snag. I didn't do this and after I struggled to get the mount inside the frame and on the mounting plate I attempted to bolt it down. Three of the four bolts were gtg but one refused to go in which made me remove the winch which was only slightly easier than putting it in. The one bolt simply wouldn't go in. I think the nut was threaded off center or something. I got it to start and it wouldn't go any further. After some deliberation I decided to go for it and put the ratchet on it and tightened it and to my surprise it didn't strip so I removed it, fought to get the winch back in it's place and bolted it down and called it a night. Any other tips I come across I'll be sure to post. BTW, the 17mm wrench and socket are used to mount the roller fairlead.


----------



## MotoCEO (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the additional information. We will incorporate those into our instructions.

Peter
President
Motoalliance
Moto Alliance
1-866-527-7637


----------



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2012)

MotoCEO said:


> Thanks for the additional information. We will incorporate those into our instructions.
> 
> Peter
> President
> ...




That's really good to hear. It isn't very often a company takes indirect feedback and incorporates it into future products/instructions. I don't know if it would be possible to make those nuts "solid" in their holes, I'm sure that they are that way to allow for the angle of the winch when mounting, but maybe there is a different way. Also, if you could make the pictures in the instructions CLEAR it would be a great help also. I tried to type in the web address in the instructions to see the pics online, but it's a bad link. BTW, I think that putting the rubber stopper in a vise would be the best way to install it. I went the other route and removed the cable and had a ***** of a time getting it back on. The cable was frayed and I had to recut it and that little ball bearing is a MAJOR P.I.T.A! I think mine fell out, but the cable stayed on so it's should be gtg.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree it's nice to actually have people interact who are selling there product. That's one thing I love about this forum almost all vendors are active members and willing to help. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

